# [erledit] Neue Hardware

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich steige demnächst um von  

```
AS Rock B75 Pro3 mit Intel® Core™ i5-3330
```

 zu 

```
Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS mit AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 
```

 Ich würde den Umstieg gern vorbereiten. Auf was sollte ich achten? Ich muss ja wohl von BIOS auf UEFI boot umstellen? Die grub.cfg, die make.conf , die package.use und den kernel ändern.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Jul 29, 2020 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Hab eine grob ähnliche Umstellung anfang des jahres gemacht

von i7-4xxx auf Ryzen 9 3900x

Auch wenn unnötig habe ich auch auf uefi mit grub umgestellt (efi-64 als grub platform aktiviert)

Bei der installation von grub habe ich ihn als "default"/fallback target installiert (EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI)

Via --removable parameter bei grub-install.

Ich verwende auch eine hand geschrieben grub.cfg, da auf dem System nur gentoo installiert ist.

Ich musste nur die neue PARTUUID angeben welche die root partition ist. (Ich hatte schon vorher GPT als Parittionsschema genutzt mit grub2 und bios legacy boot)

Hier der minimal part einer grub config für uefi

```
set timeout=1

set default=0

menuentry 'Gentoo Linux' {

    insmod part_gpt

    insmod all_video

          linux /boot/bzImage root=PARTUUID="xxxxx" quiet ....

}

```

Im kernel war hauptsächlich die Anpassung an die veränderten Treiber für

[list=]

[*] Netzwerkkarte

[*] Soundkarte

[*] Aktivierung von nvme support da ich von Sata SSD auf eine NVME SSD für das root device gewechselt bin

[/list]

Bei der Migration des Systems auf den neuen Rechner bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen

1. Installation von Grub2 EFI auf der nvme via einer linux live cd (systemrescuecd).

Für den test ob das auch alles klappt habe ich in der grub.cfg einen eintrag für das starten der systemrescuecd iso erstellt.

Bei der weiteren Migration habe ich systemrescuecd via grub2 gestartet

2. Auf dem alten System den Kernel soweit angepasst dass dieser die wichtigsten Treiber für das neue System aktiviert hat

3. Auf dem neuen System die finale Partitionierung vorgenommen. Und soweit auch gemounted

4. Das alte System via systemrescuecd gestartet.

5. Alle partitionen des Systems gemounted

6. mit rsync+ssh die Daten des Systems kopiert (wobei hier /boot ausgespart weil sonst das funktionierende boot setup auf dem neuen System kaputt geht.

7. Das kernel image vom alten system aufs neue system kopiert und die grub.cfg auf dem neuen system angepasst damit es den kernel starten kann.

8. Neustart und sich freuen  :Smile: 

9. Nach anpassung der make.conf bezüglich MAKEOPTS="-jxx" erstmal nur ein emerge -e system ausgeführt mit einem anschließenden emerge -e world

Wobei man sich das emerge -e world wohl sparen kann. Es dauert dann halt etwas bis alle pakete dann einmal neu gebaut wurden.

Das sollte soweit vollständig sein, soweit ich mich daran noch erinnern kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Ich stelle mir vor, das ich ubuntu installiere (wollte ich immer mal ausprobieren), damit auch grub2 installiere und die Kernel Parameter übernehme, in das Gentoo System chroote und dort den Kernel kompiliere, die useflag und die make.conf anpasse sowie ein emerge --update --newuse --deep @world emerge@module-rebuild und emerge @changed-deps sowie emerge --depclean laufen lasse.

----------

## s|mon

Hallo flammenflitzer

ich hatte mehr oder weniger den gleichen Weg vor einem halben Jahr beschritten. Ja das emerge -e world war nicht nötig 

Hier mein Beitrag mit der Frage und dem Vorgehen/Antworten Hardare upgraden und System erhalten

----------

## Josef.95

CPU_FLAGS_X86= updaten bitte nicht vergessen :)

(app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags sollte dafür hilfreich sein)

Und, sofern microcode updates für den aktuellen Host konfiguriert wurden -- nach diesen bitte auch noch mal schauen :)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Dankeschön. Passt hier nicht hin, aber vielleicht antwortet trotzdem jemand: "Welchen RAM sollte man kaufen?" Goldkey NeoForza Encke DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL19-19-19-39 (NMUD416E82-3600DC20) ist der preiswerteste DDR4-3600. Oder DDR4-3200?

----------

## Banana

Aus Zukunftssicht spricht nichts gegen einen 3600. Aber den Unterschied zwischen 3600 oder 3200 wird man ohne spezielle Anforderungen nicht merken.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Goldkey NeoForza Encke DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL19-19-19-39 (NMUD416E82-3600DC20)

 

Würde ich nur kaufen, wenn man den "Heatspreader" abnehmen kann. Das goldene Gehäuse sieht zwar schön aus, stört aber die Kühlung...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Gibt es vielleicht eine Kaufempfehlung?

----------

## mike155

Beim Suchen vom RAM gehe ich häufig auf http://www.kingston.de. Dort gebe ich das Motherboard bzw. das Gerät ein und bekomme schnell die passenden Module angezeigt. "ValueRAM" ist meistens die passende Kategorie. In Deinem Fall ist das: 2 16GB Module - DDR4 3200MHz, Non-ECC, CL22, KVR32N22D8/16 (bitte noch einmal überprüfen!!!). 

Dann gehe ich zum Händler meiner Wahl und suche nach der Kingston Artikelnummer, in diesem Fall "KVR32N22D8/16". Ich schaue dann noch einmal nach Konkurrenzprodukten, aber häufig bleibe ich bei Kingston ValueRAM.

32GB ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl und sollte vorerst ausreichen. Wenn Du 2 16GB DIMMs nimmst, hast Du auf dem Motherboard noch zwei weitere Steckplätze frei für eine eventuelle spätere Aufrüstung.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Ich habe immer 2 größere RAM Riegel gekauft. Die anderen beiden Slots waren immer noch frei, wenn ich die Boards ausgemustert habe.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich denke auch über neue Hardware für meinen Desktop nach und plane gerade mit völlig übertriebenen 128GB DDR4-3600 auf einem Ryzen9 3950 und nem X570 Board Um meine Workstation in eine VM auf diesem Rechner zu überspielen und daneben noch andere VMs aufzuziehen... aber vll bin ich auch nur am rumspinnen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Momentan sind bei die verbauten 12 GB RAM nie ausgelastet. Wenn ich also 4x8GB RAM einbaue sollte das für die nächsten 10 Jahre ausreichen. Ich überlege jetzt wegen der Taktung. https://golem.de/news/arbeitsspeicher-ryzen-3000-rechnet-mit-ddr4-3733-cl16-am-schnellsten-1907-142680.html Nehme ich jetzt DDR4-3200 CL16 (zum Beispiel G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GIS)) oder nehme ich gleich DDR4-3600 (zum Beispiel G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)) (ist der Preiswerteste DDR4-3600 bei Geizhals). Das sind rund 40€ Preisunterschied. Lohnt das? In einem anderen Forum kam die Antwort, das man den Unterschied nicht merken wird. "Lebenslange Garantie" haben alle. Also den preiswertesten DDR4-3200 CL16?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Ich habe 32gb und 3600 gekauft.

----------

